# Kommandozeile: Text farbig ausgeben



## huckleberry (27. Jan 2010)

Hallo Leute,

unter C++ kann ich zumindestens unter Linux Text in meinem Kommandozeilentool farbig ausgeben..

```
#include <stdio.h>
int main()
{
    int i;
    printf("\033[0;31mDieser Text ist ein roter Text und ab hier\033[0m normal\n");
    printf("\033[1;31mDieser ist ebenfalls ein roter Text\n");
    printf("Und dieser hier auch, \033[0m aber dieser nicht mehr\n");
    for(i=1; i<15; i++)
      printf("\033[%c;3%dmFarbe:%c;3%d\033[0m%s",(i>7 ? '1':'0'), (i % 7) == 0 ? 7 : i % 7, (i>7 ? '1':'0'), (i%7) == 0 ? 7 : i%7, i%7 ? ", " : "\n" );
    printf("Für schwarze Farbe: 30\n");
    printf("\033[0;42m\033[1;34mDer Text ist blau aber der Hintrgrund grün\033[0m\n");
    printf("\033[4;31mUnd der da ist rot und unterstriechen\033[0m\n");
}
```







Wobei...:
0 to restore default color
1 for brighter colors
4 for underlined text
5 for flashing text
30 for black foreground
31 for red foreground
32 for green foreground
33 for yellow (or brown) foreground
34 for blue foreground
35 for purple foreground
36 for cyan foreground
37 for white (or gray) foreground
40 for black background
41 for red background
42 for green background
43 for yellow (or brown) background
44 for blue background
45 for purple background
46 for cyan background
47 for white (or gray) background
für die jeweiligen Farben steht.

Und geht das auch mit Java?


----------



## kama (27. Jan 2010)

Hi,

dann musst in Java genauso die Escape Sequenzen ausgeben wie in C....
Wo liegt das Problem ? 

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jan 2010)

Das geht aber nur in einem Terminal das ANSI Colors unterstützt. Unter Windowx XP und folgende wird der Code ignoriert. Cygwin geht allerdings 


```
public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		System.out.println("\033[33mThis text is in yellow");

	}
}
```

Der code funktioniert bei mir auf einem Linux host in der bash. 

Ansonsten guck mal hier rein:
A splash of text color with your Java - JavaWorld


----------



## huckleberry (27. Jan 2010)

Ja Danke, hätt ich vlt. einfahch mal Probieren sollen


----------

